# 2010 firebird



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

firebird or gto? people said they will have a new gto out by 2010 it looks to me like they might really have it done this is a pic of what the 2010 gto will look like if they go threw with it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Whoever pinned that as a 2010 missed the boat on that one. You can go to the pontiac mall and www.pontiac.com and click on GM photos and you can buy that car (the rear view pic of it) for like 20 bucks, and GM calls it a 1999 GTO PROTOTYPE. Even though it does look like something out of a sci-fi movie, I like the look of it.


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

ya posr said 2010 gto so i just figured that is what we were looking forward to


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dustyminpin said:


> Whoever pinned that as a 2010 missed the boat on that one. You can go to the pontiac mall and www.pontiac.com and click on GM photos and you can buy that car (the rear view pic of it) for like 20 bucks, and GM calls it a 1999 GTO PROTOTYPE. Even though it does look like something out of a sci-fi movie, I like the look of it.


:agree 

That picture was posted to the GTOforum photo gallery about 3 years ago;

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/109/cat/516


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If they want to follow history, the GTO would be built on the same chassis as the Chevy Malibu- - Trans Am or Firebird would mimic the Camaro. 

If we don't get a handle on gas prices in the near future, I don't look for many of the proposed muscle cars to make it to production; we may have one of the last. I think the Camaro and Challenger are definitely coming, but after that- - -


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

noz34me said:


> If they want to follow history, the GTO would be built on the same chassis as the Chevy Malibu- - Trans Am or Firebird would mimic the Camaro.
> 
> If we don't get a handle on gas prices in the near future, I don't look for many of the proposed muscle cars to make it to production; we may have one of the last. I think the Camaro and Challenger are definitely coming, but after that- - -


Yeah,

I had high hopes for the Challenger but with a new Private Equity owner at the reins for Chrysler, I suspect it will never see the light of day.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

noz34me said:


> If we don't get a handle on gas prices in the near future, I don't look for many of the proposed muscle cars to make it to production; we may have one of the last. I think the Camaro and Challenger are definitely coming, but after that- - -


:agree I've heard near $4.00 by end of year, heck oil is almost 100.00 a barrel now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> :agree I've heard near $4.00 by end of year, heck oil is almost 100.00 a barrel now.


It will come down, the demo's have a plan.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It will come down, the demo's have a plan.


They do???

I have yet to hear any real plans from them in 60 yrs... they are as bad as the Repubs.

"Absolute power.. corrupts absolutely"


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

madkat said:


> They do???
> 
> I have yet to hear any real plans from them in 60 yrs... they are as bad as the Repubs.
> 
> "Absolute power.. corrupts absolutely"


Exactly; that's why I will never vote for another incumbent. I am sick of corruption and huge egos that run rampant through every party.

Run new blood through there every term- - - eliminate the need for lobbyists, and the subsequent need for politicians to please them in order to secure their $$$$$$$.


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

Gas prices be sucking. I hope they can get some changes made soon.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I had high hopes for the Challenger but with a new Private Equity owner at the reins for Chrysler, I suspect it will never see the light of day.


I thought that project was a go? Wouldn't Chrysler lose money in canceling a project like that at this point?


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Exactly; that's why I will never vote for another incumbent. I am sick of corruption and huge egos that run rampant through every party.
> 
> Run new blood through there every term- - - eliminate the need for lobbyists, and the subsequent need for politicians to please them in order to secure their $$$$$$$.



:agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

madkat said:


> They do???
> 
> I have yet to hear any real plans from them in 60 yrs... they are as bad as the Repubs.
> 
> "Absolute power.. corrupts absolutely"


Well sure they do. You must not be standing down wind from them and cannot hear and smell their remedies for all past indiscretions. :willy: :willy: 

Their plan is clear... PUNT on first down.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Well sure they do. You must not be standing down wind from them and cannot hear and smell their remedies for all past indiscretions. :willy: :willy:
> 
> Their plan is clear... PUNT on first down.



So that is what that smell is I thought it was coming from the stock yards, but it is really coming down from Capitol Hill.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

madkat said:


> So that is what that smell is I thought it was coming from the stock yards, but it is really coming down from Capitol Hill.


It's a real compose pile.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

At $5 a gallion
Gas in the States will be still the cheapest in the world.......
Gas has been cheap for sooooooo many years.
So if it does get to be around the $5 mark,that will be ok because
we got away with cheap prices all these years.......
If you cannot afford it take a bus or get a second job........JT


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> At $5 a gallion
> Gas in the States will be still the cheapest in the world.......
> Gas has been cheap for sooooooo many years.
> So if it does get to be around the $5 mark,that will be ok because
> ...


*Spoken like a true ignoramus. *


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Spoken like a true ignoramus. *


You pulled the words right out of my head.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyway, back to the topic....

I don't think GM will bring the GTO out, or a Firebird for that matter, once the Camaro is released. They (GM) should have learned their lesson back when the Camaro was fighting for sales with the Firebirds. Didn't help GM at all as far as drawing new customers.

It is that way with the pickup trucks, Silverados and Sierras, ...what is the point of twins in the sales lineup? Just competing against each other.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is an idea, maybe GM should stop making new cars and badging them with old car names. Make a new car and give it a new name. IE G8


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

MyOtherCar said:


> Anyway, back to the topic....
> 
> I don't think GM will bring the GTO out, or a Firebird for that matter, once the Camaro is released. They (GM) should have learned their lesson back when the Camaro was fighting for sales with the Firebirds. Didn't help GM at all as far as drawing new customers.
> 
> It is that way with the pickup trucks, Silverados and Sierras, ...what is the point of twins in the sales lineup? Just competing against each other.


Very good point my friend. These times are a lot different than back in the 60's when it was just GM, Ford, Chrysler & AMC vying for their pieces of the pie. 

The small differences between say Chevy, Pontiac, Oldsmobile & Buick made models sharing the same guts a good idea. Not so today.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Well.... TOO much brand-engineering is a "bad" thing, but I don't agree with just tossing one soldier out there with a bow-tie on it to gain optimal sales... Let's face it... Other than the Corvette (which has always kind of been it's own "island" in the Chevy sea) Chevrolet is GM's "entry-level" division.... i.e. cheap cars for the working man... Once folks start to make it in life, get a promotion or two, or just get up in years in general, they want to step-up.... They don't want that cheap-image bowtie in their grille... Giving them an upmarket choice in a Pontiac or Buick is a good idea... But the cars themselves should ALSO represent a step-up... Richer interior, upmarket styling, superior fit/finish... The problem with the Firebird/Camaro relationship of the last 20 years was that they "looked" different, but really weren't all that much different in or out, and they sold for basically the same damn money... As opposed to say, 1979, where buying a Trans Am meant you got a sweet looking engine-turned dash, ability to order a real-Pontiac 400c.i. engine with a 4-speed that blew the doors off the Z/28's 350 at the time, availability of a WS-6 package with 4-wheel disc brakes that you couldn't get any of on the Z, and truly upmarket styling with a shaker hood... It was working like spades in 1979, GM sold a $hitload of BOTH vehicles, Firebird and Camaro, with fully decked T/A's commanding around 20% more premium than it's sister Z/28... If they had only had one or the other back then, it would have resulted in far less profit from the platform, no doubt about it..

So, it can be done, and done with good business sense... But the cars have to differentiate from each other considerably... And the Pontiac was always the "performance" division, so it should have more class, more performance/handing options, and better materials throughout (like the GTO interior offers), and yes, it should cost about $4-5 grand more... If the Chevy lovers scream that they want the extra stuff on their Camaros, well then, they would have to do the same thing our parents did in the 50's, pull off the friggin Chevy lot and step-up to Pontiac, Olds or Buick, or even Cadillac...

They knew how to do it so well back then... It can be done today, sure, not to the same extent (you can't support that many divisions), but if it were true that all you needed was one badge, why does Toyota have Lexus and Scion, and why does Nissan have Infinity... Hell, Mercedes thought it didn't have enough panache to compete with Rolls, and brought back Maybach...

It can be done, Detroit just hasn't done it right in years.... It's flat-out sad how Ford has mis-managed, neglected and destroyed Mercury and Lincoln...

When GM dumped Olds and kept Buick, I thought they had made a huge mistake.... I thought Buick should be the one to go... But some of the new Buick stuff looks so nice, and is doing so well in the market, I suppose I was wrong (not that I'm in the market-demographic for a Buick, I'm just being objective...)


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

We all better hope that in 2010 most of use will be able to daily drive our goats we will be looking at upwards of $7/gal by that time. The end of affordable internal combustion is near folks the end is near :confused


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Anyone see the new Camaro at SEMA 07*

Called it the bumble bee,,,looked close to production,,,hope pic loads.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dctex99 said:


> Called it the bumble bee,,,looked close to production,,,hope pic loads.


I saw the orange Camaro vert at the GM Nationals in Carlisle PA this summer. Do a search on this forum I posted pics of it. Overall I like it. I was not impressed with the pictures, you have to see it up close. IMO, some changes could be made.

The car is a CONCEPT CAR. A rep from GM was there and said THAT CAR WILL NOT be the production model and further stated the actual production car will NOT BE divulged until production time.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well i am waiting for new gto if not by 2010 then i will save my money for a new 2012 700hp vette.I would consider a camaro but wait to see how they look in person.I should have my project cars all done by 2010 so we will see.


----------

